# WTB 2008 Felt F75



## isotopez (Jan 25, 2010)

New to the forum, Southern California resident and looking for an 08 F75 to commute about 30 miles round trip to work with.

I'm surprised I am having such a difficult time in finding one being that socal is such a big market for biking. 

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/1568715942.html

Got a chuckle at the asking price considering a 2010 is $1400 and it doesn't really matter what "retail" price was when the market is around $600-850 from the few adds I've seen.

What are your guys opinions. I'm looking to spend around $1,000 because I still need the rest of the gear.

I don't want to buy new and love the 08's color scheme so lemme see what you guys out there have to offer, and hopefully I posted this in the right section. Thank you in advance

~Kyle


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

You definitely posted in the right section. To be honest, the F75 is an excellent choice if it fits you. One of my bikes is an F55 (same bike but with Dura Ace). They are excellent bikes and the components are good on the F75 too. It will handle any type of road ride you dish out.Here's an article on the 2006 F75- which is essentailly the same bike: 
http://www.bikesportmichigan.com/reviews/feltF75.shtml

That says a lot about the F75. I don't think that you can go wrong with one. BTW, the 2008does have the best paint scheme IMO also.


----------



## isotopez (Jan 25, 2010)

Appreciate the response terbennett. I read the links you posted which reinforced the positive response I've read on a few people's experiences with the f75. 

So I guess my next question would be, what do you think the bike is worth in the craigslist add in my above post. He said he would go as low as 1500 but it still seems steep to me and I need gear as well ie. pedals, shoes, and the rest. He also told me that it has about 1000 miles on it and he does not have any of the original parts he upgraded. 

And yeah, the '08 color scheme is something keeping me from looking at any of the other years haha, just something about black and red that looks so clean.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah i have the 08 75 and it f uckin rocks...saved about 4 bucks buying it at an online retailer, i caught it at the end of last season. they shipped it (free) to the local lbs/retail shop. dood built it up, and voila. all said and done, i think it was just over a g, 1100 with the shim egg beaters. 

as for spending two g's on a used bike with mileage, i say not. your instinct to find the new 75 at around a g is spot on my friend. yeah the wheels can stand an upgrade, and the saddle, ouch ouch will definitely have to go. but dont pay that guy for his upgrades, do your own on your equipment when you can invest the additonal time and money for your own benefit. not his. 

best thousand bucks i ever spent, compact 105, carbon fork and stays, total f uckin jet rocket. find one and buy it.


----------



## isotopez (Jan 25, 2010)

yeah I told the guy to shoot me an email when he realizes it won't sell at that price.  

The adventure begins in finding that 08 f75 though. I know there's one sitting around collecting dust in a garage in a 52 or 54cm just waiting to see me put some miles on it. Too bad I didn't realize I can save the planet commuting until now, or I would have scooped up a closeout '08 last year haha.

Anybody know of any secret stashes of '08's lying around ;p

This craigslist hunting gets old really quick.

I'ma find me one sometime, hopefully sooner than later. I'd do shipping from anywhere, what bike wouldn't want to see sunny San Diego weather 350 days out of the year.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

check check...not the 08, the 09


08 was the black ultegra rear derailleur with the 105 up front


like i say, though, i found the 09 75 for 1100...i think u can 2, good luck holla at me if u need help, i know one of the felt guys who might be helpful


btw what size frame u looking for? 

holla


----------



## isotopez (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm 5'9 with a 30'' inseam so I'm thinking a 52cm or 54cm?

I haven't been fitted for a Felt but I'm thinking a 52cm would be best since I've heard Felt's frames run 'slightly bigger'.

Thanks for the help and if your buddy knows where I can find that '08 f75 let me know. I don't want to have to start opening garages and looking for that dusty bike in the corner haha


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

i'll ask him, meantime hit the web lemme know what u find


----------



## isotopez (Jan 25, 2010)

its scarce right now. come on people, get rid of that '08 F75 and help out a starving college student commute to work and mba classes  I'll even not eat for a week to pay you what its worth haha.

I'm going to get a fit on a Felt from my lbs this weekend so see if either a 52cm or 54cm is best. Then its an all out hunt for the 08. No rest till its in my room :mad2: 

any news from your insider?


----------



## bugztom (Aug 12, 2009)

*check ebay*

check ebay - there is a guy out of Chicago selling a bunch including this - not sure of your size, but one of these might work.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Felt-2010-F-75-...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item414c8c0e61

check other items for sale - saw a 2008 or two.


----------



## isotopez (Jan 25, 2010)

good find, but they don't have the size I need.

I found a guy selling one who says its 21" from crank center to top of the seat post, is that a 54cm?

I'm going to get a fit on a Felt this afternoon so I can see whether a 52cm or 54cm is best but this search is getting tiresome haha.

Where are you 2008 F75, where are you?


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

little busy dood...but i shot him an email...

i'll holla dawg

keep looking.


----------



## isotopez (Jan 25, 2010)

no luck at all.. anything from your friend?

Gotta stay patient I suppose


----------



## isotopez (Jan 25, 2010)

okay.... getting impatient.. Whose gonna show me that 52 or 54cm 2008 Felt F75.. got cash in hand!!!!!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

isotopez said:


> okay.... getting impatient.. Whose gonna show me that 52 or 54cm 2008 Felt F75.. got cash in hand!!!!!


What is it about the 2008 that has you so set on that year?


----------



## isotopez (Jan 25, 2010)

haha... the color scheme.. really like how the 75 rides, but the matte black and red was only in 08 so I'm stuck till I find someone who's parting with one.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

there he is.


----------



## isotopez (Jan 25, 2010)

there he is?

but where is it?


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

super dave. he is real. respond to him.


----------



## nhrider (Feb 10, 2010)

i feel your pain, iso! 
i fell in love with the 08 f75 earlier this year, and i still haven't found one in 56cm!! i believe that someday, somehow, our patience and diligence will pay off......haha

honestly, i'll take any f75 in 56cm now haha. i just want that bike!!


----------



## isotopez (Jan 25, 2010)

man.. I wish you had posted that like 10 days ago. A guy was selling a bunch of bikes on ebay and he had an 08 f75 in a 56 and 58cm! I need a 54 so I was sad but maybe I shouldn't have told you that either haha!

Yeah.. at this point I got a line on a 2006 F55 which is basically the same matte black and red with slightly different decals and its a pretty good deal so I think I'm going to jump on it and stop checking craigslist before I go insane. I just wanna start riding like you are saying, but if I happen to come across a 56cm I'll let you know.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

the 55 is nice but an 06 is gonna have some wear on it...


----------



## isotopez (Jan 25, 2010)

yeah... I talked to the guy and it seems as though on the frame its minimal.. only thing is its ultegra with about 2k miles on them so its not DA.. but price seems fair considering wheel/tire, seat, bar upgrades and he's including the originals.

its about time to ride.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

that's used. how much is saying?


----------



## isotopez (Jan 25, 2010)

bout 950+ship


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

that's a lot for a used bike. even with the ultegra components, he's not exactly giving u a deal.


----------



## isotopez (Jan 25, 2010)

yeah, well.. it has some mavic ksyrium ssc which appear to be pretty decent wheels and the tires/tubes are new along with a DA chain and some other stuff...easton ec90 handlebars and the like so I don't feel like I'm being ripped off 

I've done a decent comparison and feel like these bikes hold resell reasonably well if they are kept in fine mechanical order and there are no cosmetic issues.

I've talked to him a bit so hopefully all is well.. 

The last thing I want is buyers remorse so I'ma stay on the positive side of this one.. and its not like craigslist is going under anytime soon so we'll see how it holds up down the road.

only got about 2k miles on it so not too shabby for an 06.


----------



## nhrider (Feb 10, 2010)

isotopez said:


> man.. I wish you had posted that like 10 days ago. A guy was selling a bunch of bikes on ebay and he had an 08 f75 in a 56 and 58cm! I need a 54 so I was sad but maybe I shouldn't have told you that either haha!
> 
> Yeah.. at this point I got a line on a 2006 F55 which is basically the same matte black and red with slightly different decals and its a pretty good deal so I think I'm going to jump on it and stop checking craigslist before I go insane. I just wanna start riding like you are saying, but if I happen to come across a 56cm I'll let you know.



Haha it happens, but thanks for keeping an eye out for a 56cm!:thumbsup: In case you choose not to go for the F55, I'll be keeping an eye out for a 54cm as well!


----------



## AWILSON (Sep 20, 2008)

I have a buddy with a low mileage 08' F75 in a 56cm, and I just upgraded from my high mileage 58cm 08' cm. send me a message if your interested


----------



## ballinwallin (Mar 28, 2010)

Whats up, my name is Glenn! I am a senior college athlete looking to jump into the sport of triathalons, bicathalon, time trials, etc..... after my college career. And someone is trying to cut me a deal on a 58cm 2008 Felt F75 for $680.00, has 5,000 miles on it, he said it has recently been serviced, new chain/tires/cable and housing! Is this a good deal that I should jump on? Would it fit me right?, I am 6'1 and 32 inseam. You guys seem to know a lot about this bike, lol! Any information would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## AWILSON (Sep 20, 2008)

The bike will should fit you. At that price you should jump on it. I listed mine that sounds alot like the one you described for $775 today on craigslist and after 30min. had 3 people who are coming to look at it tomarrow.


----------



## ballinwallin (Mar 28, 2010)

Awilson......lol! your my "buddy!!" I said that......because I figured it was a really good deal and did not want anyone to know I found it on craigslist, so they would jump on it; seeing how everyone here loves this bike! And I only have 680.00 to spend, and was planning on offering it to you...however, it looks like my secrecy backfired......seeing how you have 3 people already coming to look at it, lol!!! looks like I am going to go w/the scott speedster for that price. If you dont sell it tomorrow...hit me up!!


----------



## AWILSON (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow there is alot of demand for this bike, sold mine in 12hrs for the price I wanted


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah, no doubt, i still think pound for pound no one comes close

i took mine out for 60 yesterday and didn't want to come in out of the light rain. and i hate the rain.

gonna mount up my new eastons maybe this week..keep you posted on the upgrade to the 7005 frame/compact 105 setup


----------



## rchquick (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a 54 08 F75 for $$ 1000 I'm in Sacramento... Let me know [email protected] Cheers.


----------



## fredbiker (Sep 14, 2010)

I've been looking for this bike on CL myself. Found one that I'm passing on, but someone here might be interested:

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/1942073872.html

Link good as of 9/14.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

why are you passing? although i wouldnt buy a used bike for nine bucks, might as well get a new z


----------



## fredbiker (Sep 14, 2010)

easyridernyc said:


> why are you passing? although i wouldnt buy a used bike for nine bucks, might as well get a new z


Buying a new one instead  

I actually spoke with the seller and he says it's in great shape, hardly ridden in the last year. Does need some tuning though. I good negotiator might be able to get this one at the right price.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

i saw the 09 75 for seven and a half bucks in august. back up to one g75 now, though.. nobody seemed interested at the time, i would have bought it again, but i already have another great alu bike...

the 09 with carbon fiber, stays, steerer, post, and fork and the compact 105 is a really, really nice bike. they spec'd out the stays on the 011, and angled down the top tube. standard 105 now too. but that bottom bracket bb30 is f cukin nice, man. all in all nice bike in blu


----------



## fredbiker (Sep 14, 2010)

That's the one bit that's gnawing at me about the 2011 is the that they went away from the carbon stays. That's why I took a hard look at this one and '09s.

The truth, I'm getting a very good insider deal on a 2011, so for the same price or a bit lower, I'm getting the '11 brand new.


----------

